# Contrato de trabajo temporal ¿es "correcto" aportar la herramienta propia?



## Daniel Meza (Jul 31, 2014)

Estaba platicando hace unos días con un amigo sobre contratos para proyectos en el área de electrónica, comentábamos sobre si es preferible, para un determinado proyecto, que uno mismo pusiese la herramienta para trabajo tal como pueden ser pinzas, cautin, multímetro, osciloscopio, computadora, etc. o que todo ello lo aportara la empresa a la que se trabaja; obviamente considerando que uno tuviera tales herramientas. 

No me refiero a una típica consulta técnica donde uno lleva su propia herramienta al lugar de servicio y allí mismo se atiende el problema con lo que se llega a tener a la mano, si no en proyectos que demoran más y son para una empresa en particular.

Se que esta pregunta va de la mano con un "depende de" pero me intriga saber el punto de vista de ustedes compañeros 

¿Que es preferible, llevar uno su propia herramienta o hacer gastar a la empresa?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 5, 2014)

depende del proyecto,del dinero,
 si me ''guta'' el proyecto yo aporto las herramientas y hasta trabajaría de mas, y/o asta gratis 
pero eso va en cada uno.
distinto seria si el trabajo no fuera temporal ,alli ya que compren sus herramientas y yo me abstengo al horario


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 5, 2014)

ahi esta la variante del numero final... Osea, si tenes la opcion de cotizar tu mano de obra, coloca el ITEM de "PLUS VIATICOS HERRAMINETAS MANUALES".
en otras palabras, seria algo asi:
con sus herramientas en su comercio, tanto... clink caja$$$$$$$
en mi casa y con mis herraminetas tanto... clink caja$$$$$$$
en su comercio con mis herramientas, tanto...clink caja$$$$$$$

En mi caso, si me falta la herramienta, se la sumo a la factura...Muchas veces compramos una herramienta que quizas, solo una vez en a vida la vamos a usar...asi que se la justifico en la boleta y de ahi saco el dicho "se pago sola".
Mas que nada yo cobro las herramientas en trabajos grandes, por que es una especie de seguro ante roturas, perdidas, etc... En otras epocas, me salian muchas obras de montaje, y perdia juego de llaves a lo loco; Ni hablar de perilleros, u multimetros... Asi que un buen día decidi cobrar herramientas y a los operarios, ponerle cargos...rompe? no pasa nada, dame y toma uno nuevo... pierde? veni, firmame acá y te lo descuento en cuotas comodas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2014)

Claro , si en ese trabajo temporal , al aportar tus herramientas te permite obtener un aprendizaje feróz , adelante.

Sino no , no vas a arrisgarlas para beneficiarlos a ellos , nunca lo valorarán , inclusive si se dañan , rompen , queman , pierden ? quien las repone, paga , compensa ?

Hasta cautin , pinzas , soldador y tester , va


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 6, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> depende del proyecto,del dinero,
> si me ''guta'' el proyecto yo aporto las herramientas y hasta trabajaría de mas, y/o asta gratis
> pero eso va en cada uno.
> distinto seria si el trabajo no fuera temporal ,alli ya que compren sus herramientas y yo me abstengo al horario



Concuerdo, hay veces que el proyecto a desarrollar es tan interesante que ni se considera como trabajo y lo de no cobrar lo consideraría sólo si se tratara de amigos y/o conocidos



torres.electronico dijo:


> ahi esta la variante del numero final... Osea, si tenes la opcion de cotizar tu mano de obra, coloca el ITEM de "PLUS VIATICOS HERRAMINETAS MANUALES".
> en otras palabras, seria algo asi:
> con sus herramientas en su comercio, tanto... clink caja$$$$$$$
> en mi casa y con mis herraminetas tanto... clink caja$$$$$$$
> ...



Ok, ahora viene preguntar, si es que se cobra la herramienta usada ¿que porcentaje de ella se cobra?, suponiendo que esté en buen estado y sean de media calidad.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , si en ese trabajo temporal , al aportar tus herramientas te permite obtener un aprendizaje feróz , adelante.
> 
> Sino no , no vas a arrisgarlas para beneficiarlos a ellos , nunca lo valorarán , inclusive si se dañan , rompen , queman , pierden ? quien las repone, paga , compensa ?
> 
> Hasta cautin , pinzas , soldador y tester , va



Eso del seguro no lo contemplaba sólo el desgaste; ahora, lo del aprendizaje, claro, creo que siempre se aprende algo trabajando en proyectos ya sean pequeños o grandes. 

Seguí comentando con mi amigo y concluimos que una parte de la herramienta sea puesta por la empresa (sobre todo desarmadores, pinzas, lo común pues que puedan usar ellos más adelante) y  la herramienta más específica como multimetro, osciloscopio, cautín sea puesta por el que trabajará en el proyecto, claro está, cobrando en la cuenta una parte proporcional al costo de la misma.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 7, 2014)

Si la empresa es grande y tiene pensado dedicarse a eso en forma mas o menos constante, entonces ellos deben poner toda la herramienta por 2 motivos, primero para poder llevar un control de inventarios y no caer en dimes y diretes de esto era mio y esto no se ni de quien es..., y segundo por cuestiones de logistica, asi pueden saber que trabajadores cuidan los equipos y cuales no

Pero sabemos que el mundo no gira de esa forma...

Cuando rentas un equipo (sobretodo un equipo muy especializado como un osciloscopio) lo rentas por dia y por partes proporcionales al costo del equipo, un valor que no es muy grande para la empresa, pero despues de uno o 2 años te permite poder sustituir el equipo por algo mas nuevo, eso siempre y cuando el equipo solo lo ocupes tu, si lo va a ocupar otra persona entonces se pide un pagare correspondiente al costo total o casi total del equipo en caso de que este sea dañado y el mismo pagare se desecha cuando la empresa entrega el equipo en buenas condiciones

Todo esto debe ir correctamente marcado en un contrato, incluyendo si es posible los numeros de serie para evitar problemas posteriores

La ultima opcion es la legalmente conocida como "comodato", donde entregas el equipo de forma gratuita para que lo ocupe la otra persona, pero con la responsabilidad de entregar el equipo en buen estado al termino del periodo pactado, obvio tambien se plasma en un contrato para efectos legales y puedes pedir un pagare como seguro de que el equipo sera bien tratado en caso de que tu no lo operes

Definitivamente te recomiendo que hagas un contrato simple y que traiga numeros de serie, asi no existe la posibilidad de que algun listo se quiera llevar tu equipo alegando que el lo presto

En cuanto al prestamo de las herramientas simples muchas veces se cobran dentro de la misma ganancia del trabajo, o puedes hacer una partida que diga "otras herramientas", pero al ser tan baratas y tan facilmente remplazables no siempre conviene marcarlo

Lo que si NUNCA debes hacer es prestar herramientas o equipo sin una garantia o sin un contrato... aunque sea que te firmen un recibo hecho a mano y en hoja blanca donde alguien se hace responsable del manejo o alguien acepta que ese equipo es de tu propiedad


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 7, 2014)

Grande Dani!!! que bueno que pudiste hacer un buen trato... En este caso particular, ambas partes post acuerdo, salen beneficiadas y eres tu quien mas gana de esta experiencia...

PD: Cuida ese osciloscopio


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 8, 2014)

Bueno ya leyendo sus respuestas creo que hicimos las cosas más o menos bien, tenía inquietud; la empresa ha puesto el material a utilizar  + las herramientas de uso "común" llámese pinzas, desarmadores, computadoras y hasta multímetro. El cautín y el osciloscopio sólo lo llevaremos cuando haga falta necesariamente en el lugar de pruebas, mientras estará en casa para hacer pruebas aquí mismo (eso de andar llevándolo en transporte público se me hace muy aventurado acá en México). 
Al final hemos acordado una especie de bono económico por las herramientas puestas por nosotros.



torres.electronico dijo:


> Grande Dani!!! que bueno que pudiste hacer un buen trato... En este caso particular, ambas partes post acuerdo, salen beneficiadas y eres tu quien mas gana de esta experiencia...
> 
> PD: Cuida ese osciloscopio



jeje pues si, será la primera vez que trabaje "en forma" en una empresa aunque no tanto porque el puesto es de becario de proyecto.

Por cierto, con el osciloscopio no me refiero al "amarillito" si no a otro que he conseguido por una ganga , el otro no lo saco por nada del hogar


----------

